# SAZ-3500D / AQ-3500D Side By Side



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Have had a few people ask for a comparison and I happened to get one in for trade -- so here it is.

Not sure if this is factory or from the repair but the AQ also uses Fairchild output parts vs. IRF parts:









* SAZ-3500D is a bit longer and wider









* SAZ-3500D has 20 caps in PS section vs. 16 in the AQ









* Another view of the power supplies in comparison









* Output sections : Output inductors are equal, SAZ-3500D uses 16 outputs vs. 12 in the AQ









* SAZ-3500D Transformers compared to a dollar bill









* AQ-3500D Transformers compared to a dollar bill

---

Before anyone starts a fight... I am just offering a comparison of parts counts, sizes, etc. I am not saying anything bad about the AQ product.


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

cool comparison jacob. thanks for the info


----------

